# For the tinkerers and woodworkers amongst us



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

Here is a sweet site that has free wood working plans on all sorts of things from furniture to pens to doll houses and weaving looms and cabins.

10,572 Free Woodworking Plans, Free Wood working Projects & Scrollsaw Patterns


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Excellent link. We should put together a link resource somehow. So many good ones being posted on here.


----------



## Washkeeton (Oct 18, 2008)

Cool site, I see I can have fun with it... Thanks.


----------



## Big B (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Dilli
that is usefull..........


----------



## GPER (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool link, thanks.


----------



## billinthehills (Nov 11, 2008)

Another Thanks for the link. Got me thinking about building a camper...


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

:threadbump:

As if my to do list isn't long enough... 
This is a great link!


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome link--thanks for sharing


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

That _IS_ an incredible resource!

I clicked on building beehives and opened up a treasure chest... -Not only does it have woodworking patterns and plans, but the link there that goes to the _North Dakota State University Agriculture School_has plans for *just about everything you can use around the farm or homestead... wood, metals, masonry, you name it!*

Thank you!

- Basey


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Big thanks!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Great site, spent a couple hrs. there today. I see lots of future projects.:2thumb:


----------



## wildone_uk (Aug 9, 2010)

grate site thanks


----------



## HELIXX (Jan 2, 2011)

Great! This is my one and only hobby.


----------



## Kursac (Jul 3, 2011)

that will be usefull


----------



## Calebra (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for that. I do woodworking for a living but way too lazy to figure out dimensions from time to time lol. Got to get a step stool for my dog made today --he's got shallow hips and this will come real useful.


----------

